# Cutting out dairy??



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

hey I'm just wondering if anyone rates cutting out dairy to help IBS?I've started on soya milk but I don't really like the taste, but the dairy- free spreads are really nice!also, if I was going to cut out dairy, would I have to take Calcium suppliments? and can anyone reccomend any good ones (that I could get hold of in the UK)ThanksSarah


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I totally cut out dairy and it helped TONS! One of the best things I did for my IBS really. As for the calcium supplements watch out for them. I was taking them but then was plagued w/ Kidney stones (calcium buildup in your kidneys). Be careful w/ the dosage and talk to your doctor is my recomendation.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanx i'll try that! one question though- is chocolate allowed?! I'm a self- confessed chocoholic and it doesnt seem to agrevate me at all but im not sure if i should kick the habit!Sarah


----------



## LCH (Jan 6, 2002)

If the chocolate doesn't bother you, I'd stick with it. For instance, I've got a friend who has really really bad IBS, but she can handle processed sugars just fine . . go figure, right?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi SazzleIf you cut out dairy yes you should take calcium supplements. Keep in mind that they can cause kidney stones on rare occasions. Your body also only absorbs about 500mg of calcium at a time (the dose of 1 calcium pill usually). So you have to space it out over the day to get it all absorbed. The recommended dose for a woman is 1000 - 1500 mg a day I believe.My GI put me on OscalD (Calcium + vitamin D), 1500 mg. One of the *lovely* things that comes with crohn's is the inflammatory process can attack your bones. So I have osteopenia in my hips (precursor to osteoperosis). And I eat dairy like it's going out of style! I don't know if you can get OscalD in the UK or not, but I don't have any problems taking it. It's a big honkin pill but has a good coating on it.Good luck! I hope cutting dairy helps you.


----------



## brit_girl (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi:0)I've been vegan for 2 years and it's definately helped my IBS. I talked to my doctor about whether or not to take calcium suppliments and she advised me just to make sure that my soya milk has added calcium. Green leafy veg also has calcium (for some bizzare reason I seem to be ok with alot of green stuff). But if you're worried about regulating your diet a suppliment might be easiest...I think you have to take something else with calcium to make sure it's absorbed properly....could be magnesium but don't quote me.


----------



## Sarah Akerman44445673 (Dec 21, 2003)

thanx for everyones advice!since stopping dairy my skins flared up really bad and im feeling tired all the time.just wondering if this is bec. of the no- dairy or just my IBS in general?


----------

